

When someone blocks ad's what really happens? - idealform01

If I have an ad blocker, does the website selling as space or the advertiser know? Page views are usually what is used to charge for ads so if I visit the page and the ad is blocked via my browser, it seems to me that people are still paying for ad's that do not reach the user.<p>Am I missing something?
======
jameswyse
I've noticed a few websites begging me to turn off adblock, I'm not sure how
they detected it though. I think adblock removes the ads entirely from the DOM
so perhaps they're just checking if their elements still exist with some
JavaScript.

------
unsquare
If the Publisher ( Website Owner ) is selling directly ( No Middle Men /
Network ) to the Advertiser and hes transparent , he will use a way to track
"real" impressions. Ads that aren't shown to the visitors won't count. ( This
is only for CPM based ads ) Publishers know that people use adblocker and can
easily detect it , it's not uncommon to replace the blocked ads by an internal
image / message asking you to disable it on their website.

But yes , if you buy advertising on some websites , you may pay for
impressions that never happened.

Feel free to ask more questions on the subject.

------
fsethi
From my experience, the ad blocker is actually blocking the ad coming from the
incoming server, so no impression is counted.

If you are using something that replaces the ad with another image (Add-Art
for example), the underlying ad is likely being served.

The latter is good for the publisher, good for the user, not so good for the
ad network or the brand / utility purchasing the ad space.

------
lumberjack
I'd imagine that you can create a script that would run always that alerts the
provider that the user is blocking ads. Then to eliminate false positives you
inject some code in your ad script that disables the other script from
running. That's probably just one of many possible approaches.

